# Montana Retriever Club @ Billings, MT



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

I know it's early, but does anyone have any news?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open, big quad with two water birds. 
Dogs are doing better than initially anticipated.
They are stopping at dog 20, which leaves 25 to run tomorrow


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Any Updates?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

AM siarts at 7:30. All I got


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Has no one come down from the mountain yet?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am
1st 59 Fix
2nd 16
3rd 25
4th 55
RH 1
Jams 31,40,66


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Here's the latest as of 6:30pm Sunday.... Open is still running their test, the weather has been an issue with strong thunderstorms stalling the stakes for short period with hail and lightning etc. They estimate it will go at least another hour or more for the Open.

*Am Results
#1 Fizz and Judy Rasmusen
#2 Barbara Furlano and Wilson
#3 Lanse Brown and Eva
#4 Brad Clow and Arson
RJ Terry Scott and Lace
Jams to 31, 40, 66*

No word on the Derby


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Derby
1-20
2-7
3-10
4--9
Rj-16
J-1,2,3,4,11,12,17,18,21,23,24


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Q
1-5
2-12
3-16
4-15
Rj-25
J-3,4,6,8,13,17,20,22,29


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

O will finish tonight


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Woohoo, derby 3d, Firemark Little Hot Tee!!! Thank you Rob!!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Yea Jean.......Tee is now on her way to being on the nationalderby list!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

jgrammer said:


> Woohoo, derby 3d, Firemark Little Hot Tee!!! Thank you Rob!!


Go tee!!!! I know this means a lot to you! Congrats!


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats to Tim Averett and Quick on a Derby 2nd which puts Quick on the Derby list.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

jgrammer said:


> Woohoo, derby 3d, Firemark Little Hot Tee!!! Thank you Rob!!


Yeah Tee! Jean's first field trial dog and Tee's second Derby.

In the fourth series, she found a bird leftover from the Open on the way to her long bird  and had to have a rerun. Pretty cool for a young dog to have to run the same set up and run past a bird they had just picked up!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations Danny Wright for Ty's Qualifying 3rd...excellent!

Sarita


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations to Linda Noga and Bill Schrader on the Open 2nd for Sagon Blackhawk Shot in the Dark, "Ruger", nice job for the youngster!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Congratulations to Linda Noga and Bill Schrader on the Open 2nd for Sagon Blackhawk Shot in the Dark, "Ruger", nice job for the youngster!


Well done Bill Schrader & Two Step. Very strong showing by this young dog that doesn't turn 3 until October!

Every one of his 3 young AA dogs have placed in an open at or before they turned 3 this year. Plus he had Dan Hurst's young Bullet back to the last series this weekend as well.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> Well done Bill Schrader & Two Step. Very strong showing by this young dog that doesn't turn 3 until October!
> 
> Every one of his 3 young AA dogs have placed in an open at or before they turned 3 this year. Plus he had Dan Hurst's young Bullet back to the last series this weekend as well.


Ruger also won a Q before 2.5 and Jammed his first Am shortly thereafter. There were only two pups in his dam's only litter, go figure .


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

moonstonelabs said:


> Congratulations Danny Wright for Ty's Qualifying 3rd...excellent!
> 
> Sarita


Thanks Sarita! It sounds like Ty ran a very nice trial. I'm sure proud of him. Thanks again to Rob Erhardt who is training and handling Ty.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Glenda and Billie on the 1st and Jam! Congrats Bill and Shaq for being near the top again this week - also right there with Turbo. Danny, Congrats to you as well.


----------

